# hello from new jersey



## dangermaus (Aug 8, 2011)

hey everyone. i'm a guy who happened into some mice a few years back, and found them to be pretty interesting. i'm handy with tools and i enjoy making different types of mouse cages and stuff. I've been leaning a lot from the internet over the years, and mouse genetics has caught my interest lately. Looking foward to being a part of the forum!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

